# Its kinda funny (UGA baseball)



## WarrenCo (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball

for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"

but now, since the Dawgs are doing good, they all of a sudden are huge baseball fans!

Bunch of fair weather fans if you ask me!


----------



## foodplotplanter (Jun 3, 2008)

i think some of the nascar guys on here are calling em
"bandwagon fans"


----------



## Resica (Jun 3, 2008)

Bandwagon jumpers!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...



Sounds like a sore loser to me.......................... How about a little cheese with that whine???????


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 3, 2008)

Some people will take what they can get!  Hade I not been a tech fan the thread about the signs on the fence would have been funny  it still kind of is!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 3, 2008)

*Sour Grapes....*



WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...



Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 3, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...



not me....i'm glad that they won, but i don't watch college baseball.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 3, 2008)

When was the period of time when Tech was owning Georgia?

As for me I've been paying attention to Georgia baseball since the late 80's and try to attend games every year.  

And as far as overall success compare the following

College World Series Appearances - UGA 5 Tech 3
College World Series Championships - UGA 1 Tech 0


----------



## JKG (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2008)

I get more excited about football than anything else because I like football better than anything else.  I watch and root for the Dawgs in football, basketball, and baseball.  If that's kinda funny then so be it.  Sounds like more Techie whining to me which go's on in all sports.


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 3, 2008)

I think the majority of UGA fans are just "posers"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 3, 2008)

cobbstein said:


> I think the majority of UGA fans are just "posers"



but winners none the less........


----------



## JKG (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 3, 2008)

cobbstein said:


> I think the majority of UGA fans are just "posers"



Here's some of UGA "posing" that I like.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 3, 2008)

Like most Dawg fans, I'm a football fan first. Nothing even comes close to it but I do watch, when I can, and pull for all of the UGA teams. When they beat GT in any sport, it makes it just that much sweeter. As far as GT/UGA baseball... "The two baseball teams have met 341 times since 1898. Georgia Tech has 147 wins, Georgia has 192 wins, and there are 2 ties in the series."


----------



## RBoleman (Jun 3, 2008)

I couldn't tell you a players name on the baseball team


but I can tell you that they beat Tech       twice in the last 2 days


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 3, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> As far as GT/UGA baseball... "The two baseball teams have met 341 times since 1898. Georgia Tech has 147 wins, Georgia has 192 wins, and there are 2 ties in the series."



You got a link to that info?  If true that's hilarious.  Tech baseball superiority is an absolute farce.  More wins in Athens, more appearances in CWS in Athens, and more national championships in Athens.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 3, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean,_Old-Fashioned_Hate


----------



## C Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Not to mention UGA has the best mens golf team in the country!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 3, 2008)

C Cape said:


> Not to mention UGA has the best mens golf team in the country!



Golf team got waxed last week at the NCAA's finishing 8th.  Talked the father of one of your players yesterday and he said they just absolutely fell apart.  Very disappointing weekend.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 3, 2008)

*Pretty much keep up with all the Dawg sports*

Except for golf,equestrian,swimming&diving.Anytime they beat the North Avenue Trade School Nerds gotta love it.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 3, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...


I'm not a big baseball fan Warren Co., but anytime we whoop Tech that bad we have to crow about it!!
Then again I guess I'm starting to get used to it!!!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...


 
Well, I'll tell you... I'm not much of a baseball fan and I could care less for basketball. I really don't watch much gymnastics either but when my college wins in ANYTHING you'll here me say "Go Dawgs"! If you don't like it then I suggest you go back to a school that actually has sports.. Until then, Go Dawgs! I hope they win the entire "Series"... And there's something wrong with rooting for a place you graduated from?


----------



## creekbender (Jun 5, 2008)

i bleed red and black !!!!!!!!!!!
IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 6, 2008)

We (Dawgs)recruited Forrest Gump to play ping pong,but he went to Bama and........well you probably seen the movie..



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sleeze (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep it was the same way in Basketball,  They didn't talk about it until they actually done something.

Every team has bandwagin fairweathered fans.  I seen a few more LSU tags this past few months than ever.


----------



## bonedog (Jun 15, 2008)

Once a Dawg, always a Dawg.  How Sweet It Is!!
bd


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 15, 2008)

I NEVER said I wasn't a fan or that I didn't care about ANY sport!
I pull for the dawgs in EVERY sport and even if they are bad, I still pull for them!

I BLEED RED & BLACK!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I NEVER said I wasn't a fan or that I didn't care about ANY sport!
> I pull for the dawgs in EVERY sport and even if they are bad, I still pull for them!
> 
> I BLEED RED & BLACK!!!
> ...



Well then i like you a little better, (not much though).  I rather talk football to a true fan than a fair weather fan.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 16, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Once a Dawg, always a Dawg.  How Sweet It Is!!
> bd



Nuff said!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 16, 2008)

I pull the Lady Dawgs in Gym! So as I said EVERY thing/sport the Dawgs are in I am a fan and I pull for them!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll tell you what's "kind of funny."  People who are fans of other teams telling us that we are doing something wrong by rooting for our school.  Like Sport said I root for the Dawgs in every sport.  I just like football the best.  I love how all the little haters come out of the wood work like the cock roaches that they are and scream bloody murder any time the Dawgs are doing well.  This is probably the dumbest argument you haters have ever come up with, acting like we are somehow on the bandwagon.  Nice try, thanks for playing.  Go back to doing whatever it is that yall do when you aren't crying about UGA.   Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll tell you what's "kind of funny."  People who are fans of other teams telling us that we are doing something wrong by rooting for our school.  Like Sport said I root for the Dawgs in every sport.  I just like football the best.  I love how all the little haters come out of the wood work like the cock roaches that they are and scream bloody murder any time the Dawgs are doing well.  This is probably the dumbest argument you haters have ever come up with, acting like we are somehow on the bandwagon.  Nice try, thanks for playing.  Go back to doing whatever it is that yall do when you aren't crying about UGA.   Go Dawgs!!




What he said.............................great post
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll tell you what's "kind of funny."  People who are fans of other teams telling us that we are doing something wrong by rooting for our school.  Like Sport said I root for the Dawgs in every sport.  I just like football the best.  I love how all the little haters come out of the wood work like the cock roaches that they are and scream bloody murder any time the Dawgs are doing well.  This is probably the dumbest argument you haters have ever come up with, acting like we are somehow on the bandwagon.  Nice try, thanks for playing.  Go back to doing whatever it is that yall do when you aren't crying about UGA.   Go Dawgs!!



Insert Georgia Tech in there and it's the same way...

Everytime Tech is doing well, we hear the same crap from the GA fans...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 16, 2008)

cobbstein said:


> Everytime Tech is doing well, we hear the same crap from the GA fans...



Haven't heard much lately huh?????  Naw I don't care if they lose every game or win them all I'm still gonna give techie's crap


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 16, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Haven't heard much lately huh?????  Naw I don't care if they lose every game or win them all I'm still gonna give techie's crap



Might as well...everybody else does LOL!! 

Heck we wouldnt know what to do without it!  Like I said, you got to be toteing a set to be a PROUD Tech fan in GA!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 16, 2008)

Why are we feeding the trolls from Florida and Ga Tech with replies to this?  They have nothing better to do right now because all of their teams are sitting home.

Remember...DON'T FEED THE TROLLS


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 16, 2008)

cobbstein said:


> Might as well...everybody else does LOL!!
> 
> Heck we wouldnt know what to do without it!  Like I said, you got to be toteing a set to be a PROUD Tech fan in GA!



The reason a Tech fan's "set" may so big would due to swelling....I mean how many times are yall going to get kicked it your "set" before you are going to learn to leave your big brother alone?



MudDucker said:


> Why are we feeding the trolls from Florida and Ga Tech with replies to this?  They have nothing better to do right now because all of their teams are sitting home.
> 
> Remember...DON'T FEED THE TROLLS



Sorry....couldn't miss that opportunity.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> The reason a Tech fan's "set" may so big would due to swelling....I mean how many times are yall going to get kicked it your "set" before you are going to learn to leave your big brother alone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Too funny.  And so true.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 16, 2008)

Ol' Red I disagree, "Big Brother" No, we (UGA) are Tech's DADDY!

And MudDucker, I just love to prove them wrong and put them BACK in there place! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 16, 2008)

Well since there is alot of Jawja fans on here that like to pull for them in every sport, no matter what it is.  Here is a interesting link.

http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=14033

You guys are still second fiddle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Well since there is alot of Jawja fans on here that like to pull for them in every sport, no matter what it is.  Here is a interesting link.
> 
> http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=14033
> 
> You guys are still second fiddle.



Good for UF.  The thing is, I would rather be a Bulldawg than a Gator no matter what.  Dig up all the little links you want.  I'm  a Dawg and have been my whole life.  I'll never jump on the bandwagon regardless of how some other program is doing.  I could care less about how great you think Florida is.   Bully for you.  Nobody cares.  At least I sure don't. Go Dawgs!!  Thank God I'm not a Gator.


----------



## bonedog (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing worse than "new money".  Enjoy it while it lasts.  
bd


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Nothing worse than "new money".  Enjoy it while it lasts.
> bd



Probably became a Florida "fan" in '06.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Probably became a Florida "fan" in '06.



Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.  Early nineties for sure.  

And you prolly started buying Jawja car tags and T-shirts in last couple of years. 

I doubt you was rocking a Car Tag pre-richt era.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.  Early nineties for sure.
> 
> And you prolly started buying Jawja car tags and T-shirts in last couple of years.
> 
> I doubt you was rocking a Car Tag pre-richt era.



Guess again captain.  I've been a die hard Dawg my entire life.  I was around for Herschel and Erk and the Junkyard Dawg defense.  I was around for Garrison Hearst, Andre Hastings, and E.Z. beating John Cooper and his Ohio State Buckeyes in the Citrus Bowl.  I suffered through the Goff years.  Suffered some more through the Donnan years, and because of that, watching Coach Richt bring us back has been that much sweeter.  I never stopped being a Dawg.  I went to the games and I cheered and celebrated when we won and I hurt when we lost.  I remember when Florida was nothing.  I endured all of Steve Spurrier's antics and like all true Dawgs, I find him to be a dispicable, obnoxious little man.  I was there for the Anthone Lott time out.  I was there for "half a hunerd in Athens."  and I suffered through some lean times but I never, ever stopped loving the Dawgs and never stopped being proud to be a Dawg.  Buddy I have worn the Red and Black proudly my whole life and have ALWAYS had a UGA tag on my truck.  I have endured the slights and the taunts from the Techies when they put together a winning streak against us and I have thoroughly enjoyed the one that we have against them.  I have listened to Florida people brag who couldn't even tell you who the coach was before Steve Spurrier got there and just laughed at them.  I have sung  "Glory, Glory" and listened to the chapel bell ring into the night after victories and barked at complete strangers and smiled as they returned the favor.  I have spent some of the best days of my life on Saturdays in Athens ,G.A. and thanked God for the privilege.  I was there forHobnail Boot, David Greene to Michael Johnson in the last seconds at Auburn, and jumped up and down as we rushed the field and let the Gators know that the fun was over for them.  You say you have been a Florida fan ever since you started "seriously watching football."  I don't know what that means because I have been seriously watching football my entire life.  I have loved the Dawgs my whole life and I hope I get to be a Dawg for alot longer.  Naw buddy this is nothing new for me.  I am a true Dawg and I bleed Red and Black!!  Go Dawgs!!  Sic em!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, settle down, guy.  Did i hit a nerve.

Your allegiance to UGA will not be questioned by me again.

You questioned my allegiance first.

BTW. You was not seriously watching football at 3or4 years old when Herschel played, Yeah you was around, but you prolly dont remember watchin him. Thats what i meant by it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.



So tell us...how do you feel about your 3rd up coming serious season


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> BTW. You was not seriously watching football at 3or4 years old when Herschel played, Yeah you was around, but you prolly dont remember watchin him. Thats what i meant by it.



Listen baby boy, I was in the stadium watching the man.  In fact, his last year was the only year I attended the University of Florida.  I made more money off of poor gators that Saturday than you are likely to ever make in one day in your life.  Hey whats that....better hurry up, I think the cartoon network is calling your name


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 17, 2008)

Kinda funny how someone is on here calling UGA fans fairweather and he became a gator fan in the early 90's.... Anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 17, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Kinda funny how someone is on here calling UGA fans fairweather and he became a gator fan in the early 90's.... Anyone else see the irony?



Yep and I see he changed his avatar.GATA DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Ok, settle down, guy.  Did i hit a nerve.
> 
> Your allegiance to UGA will not be questioned by me again.
> 
> ...



I'm settled.  Trust me friend I aint rattled not one bit.  I was just going back through the memories.  True I was real young during Herschel's earliest days as a Dawg and some of my memories of it are dim but if you knew my family you would know that it was and is serious business regardless of age.  No nerves hit here.  I have thick skin, I was just taking a trip down Bulldawg memory lane.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Kinda funny how someone is on here calling UGA fans fairweather and he became a gator fan in the early 90's.... Anyone else see the irony?



Reminds me of how a bunch of people called themselves Florida State fans in the '90's.  Where are they now?  You used to hear all these yahoos talk about how much they loved all things FSU and talk about how bad UGA stunk but where are they now?  They jumped ship.  They left Bobby screaming "Dadgummit!!" as the ship went down.  They are probably Florida fans now, or LSU, heck some of them probably call themselves Dawgs but I won't accept them.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Kinda funny how someone is on here calling UGA fans fairweather and he became a gator fan in the early 90's.... Anyone else see the irony?




Im 28, do the math.  I would be what, 12 around the early nineties right?So thats over half my life.
My Dad was and is a criminole fan.  I was urged to become one of them in my younger day, But i have a mind of my own.  I soon alleged my allegiance to the MIGHTY GATORS!!!!!! Ive been a Gator ever since, no bandwagan jumping here.

Thank you , come again.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.  Early nineties for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze - I don't know of a single respected southern boy who waits until he is 12 to pick up college football and figure out who he likes. In my 'hood we were playing backyard football and getting into fist fights about who was better between UGA/GT looooong before we were 12.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> sleeze said:
> 
> 
> > Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.  Early nineties for sure.
> ...


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> deerhuntingdawg said:
> 
> 
> > sleeze said:
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 17, 2008)

You have a gator toothbrush holder???


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> sleeze said:
> 
> 
> > deerhuntingdawg said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> You have a gator toothbrush holder???



Yep, Ill get you one if you want.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yep, Ill get you one if you want.



I didn't know gator fans had teeth much less toothbrush holders. Talk about teets on a bull.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

Let them say whatever they want.  After we win again this year, it's going to eat them alive just like it's still eating them alive from last year.  Some of the Gators like to talk about how superior they are and buy into Little Hitler's **** about being the "top 1% of 1%" or whatever he thinks they are, but it absolutly kills them every time they think about last year.  I can't wait to do it again this year.  I agree with you greene dawg, the whole concept of being a southern boy and not getting into football until you are nearly a teenager just blows my mind.  Like you said we were literally getting into fights about it when we were little kids.  But hey I didn't get the cartoon network reference so what do I know?  Lol!!  If I had discovered football at age 12 I would have felt seriously cheated.  Oh well, I guess me and you are two of the lucky ones.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> deerhuntingdawg said:
> 
> 
> > sleeze said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> sleeze said:
> 
> 
> > deerhuntingdawg said:
> ...


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nah been a Gator fan ever since i started seriously watching football.  I was prolly around 12 or so.  Early nineties for sure.
> 
> Read my above post,
> 
> My Truck has Gator stickers, My bathroom is nothing but orange and blue,  I even got a Gator toothbrush holder.  I  am seating on my couch along with my 2 gator pillows.  I go to gator forums everyday and post.  I have been to several Gator Games through the years.I bleed orange and blue. Blah blah blah, i could go on forever. I am willing to bet I know more about GATOR foootball than you ever will.  But i know how it is to try to talk to a hardheaded Dawg fan.






sleeze said:


> Yeah, since more than likely a "fairweathered fan" would not know much about them.




I could Care less about Gator football, I don't WANT to know anything about them, except that I don't like them and WILL NEVER LIKE them.



greene_dawg said:


> You have a gator toothbrush holder???


Now that was funny!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> My bathroom is nothing but orange and blue.



Duh, where else would them color go, Perfect place for them close to the Toilet!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> And whats the record since you been on this earth?



Now that is a typical Gator fan, they can't accept the True fact that We UGA Own Florida!

"The whole team is on the field, There is a celebration on the field"!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I could Care less about Gator football, I don't WANT to know anything about them, except that I don't like them and WILL NEVER LIKE them.
> 
> 
> Now that was funny!



I don't know Sport.  There is one other thing that I would like to know about them.  I would love to know what was going through Little Hitler's mind as the last few seconds were ticking off the clock in Jacksonville last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Duh, where else would them color go, Perfect place for them close to the Toilet!


----------



## earlyrain (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Well since there is alot of Jawja fans on here that like to pull for them in every sport, no matter what it is. .



Yeah this is the GON, you know "Georgia"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Now that is a typical Gator fan, they can't accept the True fact that We UGA Own Florida!
> 
> "The whole team is on the field, There is a celebration on the field"!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Hey chevy.  You want to see something great?  Pull up Knowshon's first touchdown in that game on Youtube.  When our boys start rushing the field, look at the looks on the faces of those Gators sitting down there next to the field in the end zone.  It's priceless!!!  They look like they're thinking, "But we're Florida!!  Urban didn't tell us this was part of the deal!!"


----------



## earlyrain (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I am willing to bet I know more about GATOR foootball than you ever will.



I'll take that bet and I win, because I know Florida's coach is a loser, he is a Punk. Their players are losers, Tebow is a crybaby

Their colors are ugly together, they have a stupid name, I could go on Forever, shall I?

Oh yeah, The Dawgs Killed Tebow last year, and the Dawgs just owned Jacksonville!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey chevy.  You want to see something great?  Pull up Knowshon's first touchdown in that game on Youtube.  When our boys start rushing the field, look at the looks on the faces of those Gators sitting down there next to the field in the end zone.  It's priceless!!!  They look like they're thinking, "But we're Florida!!  Urban didn't tell us this was part of the deal!!"



or they're thinking, "Have these guys ever scored a TD before?"

I hate Florida as much as the next guy, but the field rushing was pretty stupid.  If it took that to get them fired up about playing Florida, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

You like Tech so anything Georgia does you think is stupid!

Hey it worked, it put the "MO" on UGA's side and pumped us up!

As several coached said, I hate it, just because I didn't think of it first!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

This here SGD!
Go Dawgs!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HnsC5ZxnD_8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HnsC5ZxnD_8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> You like Tech so anything Georgia does you think is stupid!
> 
> Hey it worked, it put the "MO" on UGA's side and pumped us up!
> 
> ...



MO? Nah, cause we scored the next drive.  That prison style celebration had nothing to do with the win.  

The better team won that day,  I am man enough to say that.

We will be much healthier this year when that game rolls around, hopefully.  And i also hope Jawja is 100%.

Richt pulled his stunt, now the balls in are court.  What do you think Urban's gonna do?  Time will tell,  I hope he doesn't pull a stunt like CMR did though.

Id rather hang 50 on you and hold you to 0 points.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Now that is a typical Gator fan, they can't accept the True fact that We UGA Own Florida!
> 
> "The whole team is on the field, There is a celebration on the field"!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Own us no dont think so, If you choose to be like a "typical" ugaly fan, then go ahead live back those glory days back when they wore leather helmets or no helmets at all.  Live back Hershey(cant remember my heisman to sell my book) Walker days.  Seemed like yesterday huh? No it wasn't yesterday.

I choose to live in recent history.  And what does that mean? It means since ive been on this earth weve won.  I couldn't be a fan in the leather helmet days cause i wasn't alive.  It means Gators Owns Jawja in recent history.

You guys won last year and i give them credit.  UGA fans get to rub it in all year long, nuttin wrong with that but your braggin rights will expire on November 1st 2008.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> MO? Nah, cause we scored the next drive.  That prison style celebration had nothing to do with the win.
> 
> The better team won that day,  I am man enough to say that.
> 
> ...



I know what Meyer TRIED to do don't you remember the Gators trying to jump up and down and get happy?
True the Dawgs win that game with or without the celebration. Again your just jealous because our coach (a real man) thought of the idea before Meyer did. Because trust me, if Meyer would of thought of it he WOULD of done it!

Good luck with that hanging 50 on us, and holding us to 0, let me know when you wake up, or when you stop smoking that stuff, then we can talk!

In case you forget what Florida TRIED to do!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CYfortcpFI&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CYfortcpFI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Own us no dont think so, If you choose to be like a "typical" ugaly fan, then go ahead live back those glory days back when they wore leather helmets or no helmets at all.  Live back Hershey(cant remember my heisman to sell my book) Walker days.  Seemed like yesterday huh? No it wasn't yesterday.
> 
> I choose to live in recent history.  And what does that mean? It means Gators Owns Jawja in recent history.
> 
> You guys one last year and i give them credit.  UGA fans get to rub it in all year long, nuttin wrong with that but your braggin rights will expire on November 1st 2008.




Hey records are records!
If you not going on the OVERALL record then don't give me this crap about the 90's, because again the MAIN record is the one that matters!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> or they're thinking, "Have these guys ever scored a TD before?"
> 
> I hate Florida as much as the next guy, but the field rushing was pretty stupid.  If it took that to get them fired up about playing Florida, then I don't know what to say.



Well this is the way i look at it.  We put up with Spurrier's little taunts and jabs and snipes for years and nobody seemed to have a problem with it.  Everybody seemed to think it was cute in fact.  We exact a little revenge and all of the sudden it's just ghastly.  I guess if we politicians looking for votes everybody's opinion about it might matter.  If they like you they must be beating you.  I could care less about looking cool and detached.  If they wondered if we had ever scored before, they got to see us do it alot more before the game was over.  Fine by me if people didn't like it.  Most of the ones who didn't were sitting at home when the BCS bowls were played.


----------



## guns (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't you love it, a guy comes into "GON" running his mouth and thinks that them Dawgs aren't going to hit him up? 

If you love Florida so much go there, won't bother us any!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> MO? Nah, cause we scored the next drive.  That prison style celebration had nothing to do with the win.
> 
> The better team won that day,  I am man enough to say that.
> 
> ...



Prison style?  yeah because Florida football has always ben synonomous with class right?  Do really think we care about what Little Hitler is going to do?


----------



## Pacman (Jun 17, 2008)

guns said:


> Don't you love it, a guy comes into "GON" running his mouth and thinks that them Dawgs aren't going to hit him up?
> 
> If you love Florida so much go there, won't bother us any!



I could second that, I don't care if you like Georgia or not, but don't put us down on our own ground!
I'm not just talking about the Dawgs, but all Georgia teams and the State.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It wasn't a question of it taking that to get them fired up.  I know that's how some people like to spin it so I won't argue the point anymore.  It's a waste of time.  I know that nobody who is not a UGA will ever understand this but being down to them for so long and listening to to their big mouths for so long and enduring Spurrier's crap for so long got real old.  We never have to get up for them but you take that much crap from anybody for that amount of time and the agravation is going to lead to an explosion at some point.  That and we wanted to have a little fun a their expense since they had so much at our's for such a long time.  People who just don't like UGA love to scoff at it and make thier comments and that's fine.  I loved it and don't really care how other teams or analysts felt about it.  If people didn't like that's probably a good thing.  If they like you they're beating you.



they didnt do anything like that in 2004 when they beat them.

and I understand it perfectly, trust me.

and I'll always like UGA more than UF.  or Bama, or AU, or... you get the point.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I could third it, but I can take it, I understand that I am smarter than others in the world and some times I have to come down to there level!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> they didnt do anything like that in 2004 when they beat them.
> 
> and I understand it perfectly, trust me.
> 
> and I'll always like UGA more than UF.  or Bama, or AU, or... you get the point.



Could of fooled me!

I will pull for a Georgia team over Florida ANY DAY!
Some dislike is much worse than others!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> This here SGD!
> Go Dawgs!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HnsC5ZxnD_8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HnsC5ZxnD_8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



I like it!!  Man I'm ready for some football!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

guns said:


> Don't you love it, a guy comes into "GON" running his mouth and thinks that them Dawgs aren't going to hit him up?
> 
> If you love Florida so much go there, won't bother us any!



I expected Jawja fans to hit me up.  If they didn't something is wrong.  I am not the only Non-uga fan here.  I like to argue with Jawja fans about football, I guess.

Im just speaking my opinions, but this is getting kind of tiresome,  argueing who the better team is blah, blah, blah.

I think i will go to the Fishing Forum now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 17, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> I guess I could third it, but I can take it, I understand that I am smarter than others in the world and some times I have to come down to there level!



"their" level smarty pants.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Could of fooled me!
> 
> I will pull for a Georgia team over Florida ANY DAY!
> Some dislike is much worse than others!



You know you've never seen me profess any love for any of the "orange" teams...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> they didnt do anything like that in 2004 when they beat them.
> 
> and I understand it perfectly, trust me.
> 
> and I'll always like UGA more than UF.  or Bama, or AU, or... you get the point.



Yeah I know it.  I guess we had really just had more than we could stand by last year.  That and I think it had just become a mental block as much as anything.  Whatever it was, we settled down and played good football after that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You know you've never seen me profess any love for any of the "orange" teams...



Oh I know you have no love for anything orange and blue.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I expected Jawja fans to hit me up.  If they didn't something is wrong.  I am not the only Non-uga fan here.  I like to argue with Jawja fans about football, I guess.
> 
> Im just speaking my opinions, but this is getting kind of tiresome,  argueing who the better team is blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I think i will go to the Fishing Forum now.



Bye.


----------



## black ice (Jun 17, 2008)

TRUE RED AND BLACK HERE OLE' BOY never encountered a gator that didn't lay on his belly and whine CRY US A RIVER!   (GIVE THAT DAWG A BONE)


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

Yellow/Gold is a shade of Orange or is that vice versus! Big Boy!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Doc why you in this arguement? You don't have a "Dawg" in this fight do you?


----------



## creekbender (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Richt pulled his stunt, now the balls in are court.  What do you think Urban's gonna do?  Time will tell,  I hope he doesn't pull a stunt like CMR did though.
> 
> Id rather hang 50 on you and hold you to 0 points.



that may be true with the balls being in your court but the question is do you have the balls to man up and do something about it ? ..........................NAH LILLY TIMMY CRIES ON THE FIELD ALREADY , IT WONT HAPPEN !

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> [ My bathroom is nothing but orange and blue,



Bet that saves you a BUNCH of money on your laxative purchases   

A bunch of merchandise don't make you no fan...it makes you a poser


----------



## jdgator (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> deerhuntingdawg said:
> 
> 
> > sleeze said:
> ...


----------



## jdgator (Jun 17, 2008)

My favorite thing to do is ask them who won the Heisman last year. It really burns their buns that UF's QB got the trophy even though UGA beat us fair and square.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

jdgator said:


> sleeze said:
> 
> 
> > deerhuntingdawg said:
> ...


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

jdgator said:


> My favorite thing to do is ask them who won the Heisman last year. It really burns their buns that UF's QB got the trophy even though UGA beat us fair and square.



Not mad about it, fine with me, because it just gives me the pleasure of saying "how many times did Georgia's Defense sack the Heisman winner! 
BOOM! Down Superman goes AGAIN for the what 7th time!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Not mad about it, fine with me, because it just gives me the pleasure of saying "how many times did Georgia's Defense sack the Heisman winner!
> BOOM! Down Superman goes AGAIN for the what 7th time!



But Sport his shoulder was hurt remember?  That's their favorite excuse.  I love when they start bragging about Tebow winning the Heisman like we care about that.  That just shows what they have been reduced to bragging about some guy's individual award.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> But Sport his shoulder was hurt remeber?  That's their favorite excuse.  I love when they start braing about Tebow winning the Heisman like we care about that.  That just shows what they have been reduced to bragging about some guy's individual award.




No - your right. What does the runner-up trophy look like? Maybe Stafford can tell us what its like to recieve the honorable mention award?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

jdgator said:


> No - your right. What does the runner-up trophy look like? Maybe Stafford can tell us what its like to recieve the honorable mention award?



Nah but Knowshon could.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah but Knowshon could.



You guys gotta ride Moreno next season.  I dont think the overrated Stafford can lead you guys without a run game.You better hope Sutherland comes back from surgery.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 17, 2008)

Who gives two sh*ts who won the Heisman last year.  We won the game!!!  BIG TEAM little me remember, or is that not how they do it down there.  That is probably the single dumbest argument I have ever heard when discussing this game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> You guys gotta ride Moreno next season.  I dont think the overrated Stafford can lead you guys without a run game.You better hope Sutherland comes back from surgery.



I think Stafford is going to surprise you and alot of other people this year.  He has the run game, the blocking , and now he has the receivers and experience.  But I hope everybody dares him to throw.  Southerland will be back right when we need him and probably sooner than expected.  Chappas and Munzenmair are hosses and will fill in fine.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 17, 2008)

Really?  He was the number one qb in the nation coming out of high school.  The guy is projected to be a top 5 pick as a junior.  Leading a team with an extremely young o-line to the number 2 ranking in the nation as a true sophmore.  Overrated?  Maybe in all your expertise on evaluating talent you have come to the conclusion that he is overrated but unfortunately the real experts and your team disagree with you.  

Yeah we will miss Sutherland for a while but in the mean time we will use a four-star stud we recruited out of your backyard in Bolles high to carry the load.  Sucks to lose in state talent doesn't it.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

We will ride Moreno, but we going to have a special weapon named KING, get use to hearing about him!

Stafford is going to be fine, we will be a step up type leader for the Dawgs all the way to the Championship Game!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think Stafford is going to surprise you and alot of other people this year.  He has the run game, the blocking , and now he has the receivers and experience.  But I hope everybody dares him to throw.  Southerland will be back right when we need him and probably sooner than expected.  Chappas and Munzenmair are hosses and will fill in fine.  Go Dawgs!!



The receivers? Ha ha , pretty good.  They dont hold a candle to us.  Blocking i admit you guys got talent.  Chappas and Munzenmair is not Southerland.  Southerland is one of the best fullbacks in the SEC.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 17, 2008)

You see Sleeze:



howboutthemdawgs said:


> _Who gives two sh*ts who won the Heisman last year_.  We won the game!!!  BIG TEAM little me remember, or is that not how they do it down there.  That is probably the single dumbest argument I have ever heard when discussing this game.



When I say they can't stand it thatTebow won the Heisman Award I mean it absolutely kills them. It only took 8 posts before some poor Georgia fan was cussing mad about it.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

Your receivers versus our DB's humm WE WIN!

BTW Tebow has to throw the ball for the receivers to have a part in it, which your Playcaller won't allow to happen!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> The receivers? Ha ha , pretty good.  They dont hold a candle to us.  Blocking i admit you guys got talent.  Chappas and Munzenmair is not Southerland.  Southerland is one of the best fullbacks in the SEC.



Southerland is a beast but we will be fine.  Thanks for your concern though.  We appreciate it.  I hope yall do take our receivers lightly.  Please do keep whistling past the grave yard.  I seem to remeber two long touchdown catches  against yall by the receivers that you just laughed at.  And yall's receivers that you just bragged on weren't exactly unstoppable.  Besides, it doesn't matter who yall's receivers are when Tebow is getting slammed to the ground six times.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you not see what he said, you brag about a heisman, but trust me the Dawgs would rather have the win then the heisman, and ask ANY Dawg player, they will tell you the same thing, that individual awards mean nothing if your team can't get a win!

But hey here you go, to help your little ego
Congrats on the Award! There hope your back on cloud 9


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Maybe in all your expertise on evaluating talent you have come to the conclusion that he is overrated but unfortunately the real experts and your team disagree with you.



Real Experts? Ha Ha, yeah since they are right all the time.  Live it up dawg fan. 

As much as the hype this season between the fans and media If you guys dont get a National championship this year it will be disappoint city.  Your schedules too tough. 

Your world will come crashing down soon enough


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> You see Sleeze:
> 
> 
> 
> When I say they can't stand it thatTebow won the Heisman Award I mean it absolutely kills them. It only took 8 posts before some poor Georgia fan was cussing mad about it.



WE really don't care.  Who won?


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Real experts meaning NOT YOU!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Your receivers versus our DB's humm WE WIN!
> 
> BTW Tebow has to throw the ball for the receivers to have a part in it, which your Playcaller won't allow to happen!



What? Ha ha, your kidding right?  

Our playcaller wont call Passing plays on yall? Ha ha


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

I just don't understand the logic behind your point on Tebow winning the Heisman?  It had nothing to do with the outcome on the game.  WE WON.  Your Heisman wining qb lost FOUR games last year.  I just don't get it.  It's like me saying "yeah well in 02 Pollack won the SEC player of the year award" who cares we lost the game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Real Experts? Ha Ha, yeah since they are right all the time.  Live it up dawg fan.
> 
> As much as the hype this season between the fans and media If you guys dont get a National championship this year it will be disappoint city.  Your schedules too tough.
> 
> Your world will come crashing down soon enough



After reading this post I have this to say.  The only things that are gonna come crashing down are Tebow's head when it hits the turf in J ville and his tears after the game.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Again Tebow got the Heisman and our D got Tebow, trust me that is just as much a trophy to them as the Heisman was to ole crybaby


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> I just don't understand the logic behind your point on Tebow winning the Heisman?  It had nothing to do with the outcome on the game.  WE WON.  Your Heisman wining qb lost FOUR games last year.  I just don't get it.  It's like me saying "yeah well in 02 Pollack won the SEC player of the year award" who cares we lost the game.




He has run out of stuff to say, because we shoot it down, so he has to change the subject to something else to try and get alittle advantage, but it don't work!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Southerland is a beast but we will be fine.  Thanks for your concern though.  We appreciate it.  I hope yall do take our receivers lightly.  Please do keep whistling past the grave yard.  I seem to remeber two long touchdown catches  against yall by the receivers that you just laughed at.  And yall's receivers that you just bragged on weren't exactly unstoppable.  Besides, it doesn't matter who yall's receivers are when Tebow is getting slammed to the ground six times.



Two TD's against one of the youngest if not the youngest secondary in college football. Thats something to brag about.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

He was just pulling a page from your book there sleeve!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

The more I see of your arguements the more I realize I might not be in a battle with the most intelligent football fan.  Not saying your not an intelligent person, just your football knowledge(or lack there of) kind makes me wonder.  

I tell you what, why don't you send your resume to ESPN, rivals, scout, athlon, lindy's, or any college or nfl team and see if you can get hired as a talent scout.  If you get hired I will take your word that so and so is overrated until then why don't you let the "experts" decide that.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2008)

The more you guys try to downplay this, the funnier it gets.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

We caught three td passes against UFag last year not two.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Two TD's against one of the youngest if not the youngest secondary in college football. Thats something to brag about.



In other words yall's db's are garbage.  I agree.  We should have fun with them again this year.  Not as much as we will beating on Tebow AGAIN and watching him cry AGAIN  but it will be alot of fun.  Watching Knowshon break their ankles in the open field again will be fun too.  Just give up man.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

So you would trade a heisman winning season for one player on your team and four losses for a 10-2 season with a number two ranking?  I would honestly like to know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> The more you guys try to downplay this, the funnier it gets.



It's nowher near as funny as yall's "super hero" crying after the game.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey JD are we argueing about the game or Tebow's personal achievements, I haven seen you answer anything tonight, except the point that you brought up crybaby won the Heisman. 
Please come up with alittle better respond please!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> We caught three td passes against UFag last year not two.



Oh sorry, southga said 2 long td's. i was referring to his post, dude.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> The more I see of your arguements the more I realize I might not be in a battle with the most intelligent football fan.  Not saying your not an intelligent person, just your football knowledge(or lack there of) kind makes me wonder.
> 
> I tell you what, why don't you send your resume to ESPN, rivals, scout, athlon, lindy's, or any college or nfl team and see if you can get hired as a talent scout.  If you get hired I will take your word that so and so is overrated until then why don't you let the "experts" decide that.



And the more i read your post the more i see you are another delusional UGALY fan.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of fighting over who's going to do what in the future because face it, none of us know.  Who would of thought App St would beat Michigan(and then Michigan beat Florida-does that make Florida wose than App St?)  It is just a bunch of hen-pecking but if you are interested in taking about what has happenend in the past, good, bad or otherwise I'm all in because that much we can be certain of.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

SGD you mean this <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/46Zdkm-RAYo&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/46Zdkm-RAYo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> SGD you mean this <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/46Zdkm-RAYo&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/46Zdkm-RAYo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Yeah there's that fearsome defense.  They should be good for alot of laughs this year.  They couldn't hem a hog up in a ditch.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2008)

What? UGA won the game last year fair and square. They were clearly the better team. I just love it how dawg fans get so hot and bothered over the fact that UF lost but still won the national recognition for their QB. It burns them up something aweful.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> SGD you mean this <object height="344" width="425">
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/46Zdkm-RAYo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="344" width="425"></object>



Yeah thats pretty good running against our Depleted injured D-line.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Sport remember all this trash that sneeze is talking so we can remind him of it after we beat them this year.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

That's it now I'm convinced.  You are officially a moron when it comes to football.  

And you never answered my question.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yeah thats pretty good running against our Depleted injured D-line.



Oh you're one of those huh?  An excuse maker.  You know there are some other Gator fans on this forum and i have fun talking trash with them but they don't whine and make excuses about the game.  Take a lesson from jdgator, chadair, and bullgator.  They don't like the Dawgs but they will tell you that we were just the better team.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell me who was injured on your defense?  I think Reggie Nelson was(if you even know who that is) but that is all I can remember.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> What? UGA won the game last year fair and square. They were clearly the better team. I just love it how dawg fans get so hot and bothered over the fact that UF lost but still won the national recognition for their QB. It burns them up something aweful.



You must not be able to READ!
I said Congrats to Tebow!
But Georgia's Defense has the upper hand on him, so the sacks and the hits they put on him, are more rewarding now that he is the Heisman!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yeah thats pretty good running against our Depleted injured D-line.



Oh my Lord, now that is a TRUE Gator, whine about this or that!

Take it like a MAN and admit you got WHOOPED!

That is just plain sad to bring that up man, SAD!

I guess all Gator fans are just like their QB, CRYBABIES!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh you're one of those huh?  An excuse maker.  You know there are some other Gator fans on this forum and i have fun talking trash with them but they don't whine and make excuses about the game.  Take a lesson from jdgator, chadair, and bullgator.  They don't like the Dawgs but they will tell you that we were just the better team.



If you have read some of my past post i have already said that you were the better team that day.

Is that all you got?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Tell me who was injured on your defense?  I think Reggie Nelson was(if you even know who that is) but that is all I can remember.



HA HA HA,  Seems like your the one that needs to brush up on his expert football IQ.

Nelson was playing in the NFL last year.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> If you have read some of my past post i have already said that you were the better team that day.
> 
> Is that all you got?



Then why did you just say this? 



sleeze said:


> Yeah thats pretty good running against our Depleted injured D-line.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

BTW SGD, Larry and the chadair is the best Gators on this board, we need just to convert them!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Then why did you just say this?



Oh sorry , ok, hows this,

Jawja FIELDED the better team last year , therefore  beat us .

This year, imo, we will field a better team,  if we stay healthy , and be victorious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> If you have read some of my past post i have already said that you were the better team that day.
> 
> Is that all you got?



All I've got?  No.  I'm watching the post game show.  I don't even have to give you my undivided attention this is so easy.  I'm not even getting warmed up.  When you've been on this forum for more than five minutes maybe I'll put in a little more effort.  But i doubt i'll need to.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport, you stepped on some toes here! You just proved that he contradicts himself, which is funny in its self. So he has to result to sarcasm! Which is SAD in its self!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I know Blessedchevy!
Sad isn't it!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Oh sorry , ok, hows this,
> 
> Jawja FIELDED the better team last year , therefore  beat us .
> 
> This year, imo, we will field a better team,  if we stay healthy , and be victorious.



Yall will field a beter team?  Based on what?  Are you basing this on the fact that you just like Florida better?  I guess you know what we have player by player on both sides of the ball and have compared the two teams?  No?  Didn't think so.  The same team that beat up on yall's defense is back this year.  The defense that made Tebow cry is back.  Yall return that olay defense that couldn't hem up a hog in a ditch.  Don't even start about harvin either because he wasn't much help.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

If Reggie Freakin Nelson Played last year, He would have erased your long td passes.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWImu1_hl3o


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure is with Jacksonville!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought he played last year didn't he? Or did Georgia Offense "erase" him from the game?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall will field a beter team?  Based on what?  Are you basing this on the fact that you just like Florida better?  I guess you know what we have player by player on both sides of the ball and have compared the two teams?  No?  Didn't think so.  The same team that beat up on yall's defense is back this year.  The defense that made Tebow cry is back.  Yall return that olay defense that couldn't hem up a hog in a ditch.  Don't even start about harvin either because he wasn't much help.



Yeah we bring back mostly all our D-fense.  But we will be better at D-line and Secondary , book it.

Harvin is the most explosive player in college football. And we have a guy named Rainey that WILL make a splash this year.  I dont think our offense is in question, even a dawg fan should admit that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> If Reggie Freakin Nelson Played last year, He would have erased your long td passes.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWImu1_hl3o



Oh I love this!!!!  I love it.  You truly are desperate.  If, if, if.  If I had wings I could fly.  If yall's line could have blocked our defense Tebow wouldn't have gotten sacked 6 times.  If yall's defense was worth a cuss they might have been able to stop us.  If Reggie Nelson had been ther.  Please.  just go to bed.  You're just pitiful now.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Rainey you mean that idiot that wore the clown wig when he decided to join the rest or the circus? Or who was that guy?


Harvin humm, Now why can't I seem to place him, he did play didn't he, I mean he is someone that everyone should know, thats what they tell me!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yeah we bring back mostly all our D-fense.  But we will be better at D-line and Secondary , book it.
> 
> Harvin is the most explosive player in college football. And we have a guy named Rainey that WILL make a splash this year.  I dont think our offense is in question, even a dawg fan should admit that.



And we have Caleb king who will make a splash.  10 out of 11 are back on D for us.  Harvin is the most explosive player?  That's your opinion not a fact.  You better hope yall get better on D.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2008)

Fellas, I believe Reggie Nelson was drafted by the Jacksonville Jaguars in the first round of the 2007 draft. 

Please see the following for more info:

http://www.gatorzone.com/football/bios.php?year=2006&player_id=71


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2008)

Enjoyed the spit fest, calling it a night.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I thought he played last year didn't he? Or did Georgia Offense "erase" him from the game?



Nope he was in the NFL, making big money.  You will get familiar with him also, if you watch NFL.  

Momass is familiar with him.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> calling it a night.



Please tomorrow answer some of our questions and Please come up with some new material, instead of the same thing!
Thank You!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I enjoyed it too.  Got things to do in the morning though.  Sport you got this brother?  I knew you did.  Nothing challenging here. They are reduced to imagining if players from the past had been there.  I gota tell chadair about this.   Go Dawgs!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I love this!!!!  I love it.  You truly are desperate.  If, if, if.  If I had wings I could fly.  If yall's line could have blocked our defense Tebow wouldn't have gotten sacked 6 times.  If yall's defense was worth a cuss they might have been able to stop us.  If Reggie Nelson had been ther.  Please.  just go to bed.  You're just pitiful now.



Yeah your right. I do find myself playing the "if"game.

Kinda how Jawja fans did with D.J. Suckley , huh


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nope he was in the NFL, making big money.  You will get familiar with him also, if you watch NFL.
> 
> Momass is familiar with him.




Oh I get it we can call players that use to play for our team, O.K. I see!
Then if we had Pollack, Blue, Thomas Davis, Champ Bailey, etc.
Weak man, weak!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yeah your right. I do find myself playing the "if"game.
> 
> Kinda how Jawja fans did with D.J. Suckley , huh



Shockley  Did Flordia beat Shockley!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

Well then who was hurt?  You have refused to answer two of my questions.  Why?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Shockley  Did Flordia beat Shockley!



No, ugaly fans made the excuse that we beat them that year because  suckley was injured> I heard it from every ugaly fan.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

I NEVER said that! We lose the game because we didn't let Tereshinski Try to win the game, 3 straight QB draws, Bad play calling that is why we lose! I as MOST TRUE Georgia fans don't make excuse like some other teams do!
Injuries are part of the game! Do they hurt your team and hurt your chances at winning, YES but it is still part of the GAME!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Oh I get it we can call players that use to play for our team, O.K. I see!
> Then if we had Pollack, Blue, Thomas Davis, Champ Bailey, etc.
> Weak man, weak!



What? Are you not following all the Posts?  

Your bud said that Reggie was injured last year.
 I told him nooooo Reggie was in the NFL.

 all this ,After he said i knew nothin about Football. calling the kettle black?
I then said IF you watch the NFL in the future you will hear is name alot.  Momass knows who he is , ask him.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

That is my mistake about Nelson.  I should have known.  I did meet him after the 06 season at Peachtree Tavern and he said he was leaving to go to the pros.  Best of all though he was wearing jean shorts and I'm not making that up.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> If Reggie Freakin Nelson Played last year, He would have erased your long td passes.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWImu1_hl3o



I am talking about when you brought this up in post 158, which one are you talking about, Did I miss one?


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

Answer my question about the Heisman or the better record and the question about who was injured and I will go away.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

They can't and won't!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

Antwine,Alford,Estopian,Sanders, -all were injured or got injured in the game.  All D lineman.

Thats why the  Vanderbilt game , (the game after) we had to start a Olineman on the D-line.

Now go away


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to bed, Have to get up in the morning, So I will fight this fight when I get home!
Good Night And Have A Blessed Night Guys! Yes even you gators!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 18, 2008)

See Ya SS!
Nah don't leave he didn't answer your other question or SS's!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 18, 2008)

I wasn't trying to question that no one was injured I just wanted to know who.  That is why depth is important.  Maybe instead of 50 wr's you should get some more d linemen.  

Also I'm waiting on your Heisman boy to answer my question on what he considers the most important accomplishment from the 07 season.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> I wasn't trying to question that no one was injured I just wanted to know who.  That is why depth is important.  Maybe instead of 50 wr's you should get some more d linemen.
> 
> Also I'm waiting on your Heisman boy to answer my question on what he considers the most important accomplishment from the 07 season.


 
My friend left several post's ago.

Now you know we did have a depleted line, huh? Moreno doesn't look so sharp now?

We have alot of receivers , cause we use 4 to 5 wide receiver sets.  Its called the spread.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 18, 2008)

Just imagine,this is a BASEBALL thread.
Sleeze will be on medication before Fall gets here.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 18, 2008)

Depleted D-line and young secondary....wow you sound worse than Madsnooker.....that's a whole new low for excuse makers.  From what I saw our mostly true freshman O-line pushed you boys around pretty well.  You don't even want to start a "patch-work line" arguement here.  Fla lost. End of story.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> My friend left several post's ago.
> 
> Now you know we did have a depleted line, huh? Moreno doesn't look so sharp now?
> 
> We have alot of receivers , cause we use 4 to 5 wide receiver sets.  Its called the spread.



Moreno doesn't look so sharp?  He looked pretty sharp to me with his 180 yards and making your boys look like contestants in a Japanese game show.  He looked pretty sharp since we won.  Weak man, weak.  You need to go practice and learn a little more about football before you come talking trash in this direction.  The spread.  More like the dead by the looks of Tebow after the game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Just imagine,this is a BASEBALL thread.
> Sleeze will be on medication before Fall gets here.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!



I know right?  He just _thinks_ it's something now.  Wait until the season starts. Heck wait until August.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 18, 2008)

This Knowshon...knowshow....no-show... is he number #24 in the video on post #139? I am having a hard time remembering him from last year.Also as you can tell I really don't know his name so can someone give me his full name? I would like to look at some of his stats.Thanks


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> This Knowshon...knowshow....no-show... is he number #24 in the video on post #139? I am having a hard time remembering him from last year.Also as you can tell I really don't know his name so can someone give me his full name? I would like to look at some of his stats.Thanks



Nobody asked you and who cares what you think?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> This Knowshon...knowshow....no-show... is he number #24 in the video on post #139? I am having a hard time remembering him from last year.Also as you can tell I really don't know his name so can someone give me his full name? I would like to look at some of his stats.Thanks




Just take a look at the first team All SEC offense and you'll find the proper spelling there.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jun 18, 2008)

Baseball-give the UGA Baseball players some notice - they deserve it. Football will be here before we know it-the CWS is good sports-the remaining teams are very good and even though i'm pulling for the Dawgs all the way, any of the remaining teams have the talent to win it all, lets talk college baseball-please.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

riden said:


> Baseball-give the UGA Baseball players some notice - they deserve it. Football will be here before we know it-the CWS is good sports-the remaining teams are very good and even though i'm pulling for the Dagws all the way, any of the remaining teams have the talent to win it all, lets talk college baseball-please.



A Gator turned it into a football thread by coming out of nowhere with some nonsense about how we didn't have a chance this year.  I guess since they quit playing baseball a long time ago he wanted to change the subject.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> , huh? Moreno doesn't look so sharp now?



How would you know! He is a heck of a player and is GOING to be a heck of a player!


As for the Baseball thing, The Gators nor Tech can't argue with us! We are in Omaha and still playing with a 2-0 record while they seat at home watching it on T.V.!

BTW this all started because someone called us (Dawg) fans out and more or less called us fair weather fans!
So we responded, We (UGA) don't like to be called out on ridiculous lies about us not be True fans, and we DON'T Back down from a fight!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

So this could go on for a LONG time or the other teams could just give in, get smart, join the winning side and pledge alligance to the Red and Black! And then maybe, just MAYBE we will let you forgot that your old team SUCKS, and how dumb it was to EVER pull for them! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> So this could go on for a LONG time or the other teams could just give in, get smart, join the winning side and pledge alligance to the Red and Black! And then maybe, just MAYBE we will let you forgot that your old team SUCKS, and how dumb it was to EVER pull for them!
> 
> Go Dawgs!




I think I just felt a lot of hot air. SS you are one crazy hombre.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I think I just felt a lot of hot air



Is sleeze near you?
Well you are a Gator fan so, you should be use to it!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Is sleeze near you?
> Well you are a Gator fan so, you should be use to it!



I'll be in Sleeze's neck of the woods 4th of July weekend....Maybe I'll meet him out on the lake....Shouldn't be hard to spot, he'll be the the guy in the jean shorts.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be in Sleeze's neck of the woods 4th of July weekend....Maybe I'll meet him out on the lake....Shouldn't be hard to spot, he'll be the the guy in the jean shorts.
> 
> Red



  Hey Red I'll be out there too.  Holler at me before you come down.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Red I'll be out there too.  Holler at me before you come down.



Will do....plan on spending some time at the sandbar?

Red


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 18, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> This Knowshon...knowshow....no-show... is he number #24 in the video on post #139? I am having a hard time remembering him from last year.Also as you can tell I really don't know his name so can someone give me his full name? I would like to look at some of his stats.Thanks



Your time is coming and I do mean it's a coming..


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be in Sleeze's neck of the woods 4th of July weekend....Maybe I'll meet him out on the lake....Shouldn't be hard to spot, he'll be the the guy in the jean shorts.
> 
> Red



Jean Shorts that are Blue an Orange!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2008)

You know the worst thing about being in the Special Olympics?

Even if you win, you're still retarded.






Think about it.


----------



## earlyrain (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that is mean Doc, making fun of those people, Them Tech boys can't help that they are that way!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that is mean ER!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Will do....plan on spending some time at the sandbar?
> 
> Red



You know it!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2008)

earlyrain said:


> Now that is mean Doc, making fun of those people, Them Tech boys can't help that they are that way!



hahaha!!!!  you turned it around on me!  comedic genius!!!

quick someone come roll on the floor and laugh!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You know the worst thing about being in the Special Olympics?
> 
> Even if you win, you're still retarded.
> 
> ...



  Mean but still funny.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hahaha!!!!  you turned it around on me!  comedic genius!!!
> 
> quick someone come roll on the floor and laugh!



Oh we are!
See 
 He did get ya ole Doc!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 18, 2008)

Man ya'll boys are on a roll...................


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Oh we are!
> See
> He did get ya ole Doc!



he got me?

he basically said "I know you are but what am I?"

yeah he got me alright.  He should be on the next Friar's Club Roast.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Doc I know you hate to think you could be wrong and that your not perfect/ know everything, its o.k. 

It was a pretty good come back, your sarcasm doesn't make you a bigger man, just shows you can't take a joke!
 Be Happy J/K


----------



## earlyrain (Jun 18, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Hey Doc I know you hate to think you could be wrong and that your not perfect/ know everything, its o.k.
> 
> It was a pretty good come back, your sarcasm doesn't make you a bigger man, just shows you can't take a joke!
> Be Happy J/K



Oh No, now you done it BC, we now get to hear More sarcasm! 
Hope you didn't step on his toes! 

It's all in fun!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Hey Doc I know you hate to think you could be wrong and that your not perfect/ know everything, its o.k.
> 
> It was a pretty good come back, your sarcasm doesn't make you a bigger man, just shows you can't take a joke!
> Be Happy J/K





earlyrain said:


> Oh No, now you done it BC, we now get to hear More sarcasm!
> Hope you didn't step on his toes!
> 
> It's all in fun!






Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2008)

its like I'm sittin' here playing cards with my brothers' kids or something...


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

You get beat by them too?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be in Sleeze's neck of the woods 4th of July weekend....Maybe I'll meet him out on the lake....Shouldn't be hard to spot, he'll be the the guy in the jean shorts.
> 
> Red



Ok, and i will be able to spot you and your boat!!!!!bwwahahahah


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 18, 2008)

The Tenn one is better!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 18, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Ok, and i will be able to spot you and your boat!!!!!bwwahahahah



That guy has GOT to be from Cordele.  Either that or he's a Florida hunter trying to fit in.  Yeah I think I've seen him riding through the Wal Mart parking lot here in town in an F350 pulling a trailor behind him with like 3 fourwheelers on it and a few thousand dollars worth of hunting gear.  Yeah he's a Florida hunter.  Don't try to pin that on Red.  He's one of yours, that pic was probably taken by you in your backyard.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> That guy has GOT to be from Cordele.  Either that or he's a Florida hunter trying to fit in.  Yeah I think I've seen him riding through the Wal Mart parking lot here in town in an F350 pulling a trailor behind him with like 3 fourwheelers on it and a few thousand dollars worth of hunting gear.  Yeah he's a Florida hunter.  Don't try to pin that on Red.  He's one of yours, that pic was probably taken by you in your backyard.



I have seen some guys around your area, similiar to this guy.  Gotta do better than that to out smart this Gator.

Yeah ,i did take the pic in my back yard of Ole Red. How did you know?


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jun 19, 2008)

*Like i said*

This started as a baseball thread-we are talking about primarily the UGA baseball team-winners, not the Loser Braves, so can we get back to baseball-i promise i won't bash the Braves any more then i just did-they are taking enough of a bashing here lately. Its going to be a good game between Stanford & UGA, but the Dawgs have that mental advantage now & that is important. GO DAWGS-All the way


----------



## sleeze (Jun 19, 2008)

riden said:


> This started as a baseball thread-we are talking about primarily the UGA baseball team-winners, not the Loser Braves, so can we get back to baseball-i promise i won't bash the Braves any more then i just did-they are taking enough of a bashing here lately. Its going to be a good game between Stanford & UGA, but the Dawgs have that mental advantage now & that is important. GO DAWGS-All the way



Ok, 

Baseball it is!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I have seen some guys around your area, similiar to this guy.  Gotta do better than that to out smart this Gator.
> 
> Yeah ,i did take the pic in my back yard of Ole Red. How did you know?



Out smart?  Yeah, right.  I'm still taking it easy on you because you're a newbie.  Nah that guy is deffinitely from north Florida.  If not Cordele.  Or Skankdele as we call it over here.  He has booger bottom written all over him.  Nice try on trying deflect attention onto Red though.  But anyway, back to the real topic.  We've got Stanford Friday.  That's what I was hoping for because I didn't want to have to play Miami again.  Stanford is going to be tough to beat a second time though.  Go Dawgs!!  G.A.T.A.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 19, 2008)

sleeze said:


> deerhuntingdawg said:
> 
> 
> > sleeze said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Jun 19, 2008)

deerhuntingdawg,

And how was you raised, your dad?
I didn't have that.  I didn't have parents shoving their football team in my face.
You know, how we was doing back then, We was owning you guys.  The record was out of MY hands.  Winning record or Losing record.

My definition of Bandwagon fan is, Jumping on the wagon then jumping off.

I have stayed on buddy.  And if they do not win a game next year and get beat by UGA again , i will still be on.

PS. They Zook years were no fun for me, or to alot of Gator fan standards, but i still wore my gator shirt. Even though the Zookster went 2-1 against UGA


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 19, 2008)

That's kinda funny you put it that way MCG DAWG.  If you want to compare sports that way then Tech is the football school.

National Titles in Football:  Tech-4    thUGA-2.

So who's the football school?  For all the hoopin and hollerin bulldog fans do they haven't accomplished that much.  Who is the last school to play for a National Title in Football?  Basketball?  Baseball (possibly thUGA, we'll find out)?  I believe it was Tech for all the above.  thUGA may own Tech right now, I will admit that but Tech has had the last laugh for a LONG WHILE when it comes to the real reason for playing=NATIONAL TITLES!!!

Now, I am a Tech fan but I am cheering for thUGA in the World Series.  The big sport everyone cares about is coming up in a little over two months.  There are alot of Georgia boys on the roster, hard not to cheer for them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> That's kinda funny you put it that way MCG DAWG.  If you want to compare sports that way then Tech is the football school.
> 
> National Titles in Football:  Tech-4    thUGA-2.
> 
> ...



thUGA?  Boy that's original.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 20, 2008)

All I can say is 
Sic Em!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its like I'm sittin' here playing cards with my brothers' kids or something...



I can hear it now....GO FISH


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jun 20, 2008)

troutman34, now you are one tech fan i could probably get along with-maybe even go fishing with. Your jackets are out of it so you are still going to pull for & support the State of Georgia-i'll be honest-if the Dawgs were at home watching and tech was still in the CWS, i would be pulling for Tech because i love the State of Georgia. The great outdoors here remind me so much of my home state of Missouri..........Go Cards.............Braves....well-you know. And, i really like that avatar


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 20, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I can hear it now....GO FISH



it's called a "movie quote."  they have movies in Lowndes County, don't they?  you know, the picture show?


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 20, 2008)

I still like Go Fish better!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 20, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> I still like Go Fish better!



I figured you were more of a "52 Card Pick-up" kinda guy.


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on South GA Dawg I think it is very original and very true.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> it's called a "movie quote."  they have movies in Lowndes County, don't they?  you know, the picture show?



Yep...its on a big ole screen on the back 40 just outside of town


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yep...its on a big ole screen on the back 40 just outside of town



We just do reenactments.  After we are done plowing with our mules and fetching water from the crick of course.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Come on South GA Dawg I think it is very original and very true.



See that's the other thing.  It's not true either.


----------



## WarrenCo (Jun 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> thUGA?  Boy that's original.



thUGA


----------



## WarrenCo (Jun 24, 2008)

sleeze said:


> deerhuntingdawg,
> 
> And how was you raised, your dad?



Dont worry about deerhuntingdawg, I'm good friends with him, he wasnt raised, he was hatched in a biology lab at UGA

so its just bred into him, he cant help it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 24, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yep...its on a big ole screen on the back 40 just outside of town


screen = white bed sheets?  

watch out for the stains...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> thUGA



Warren Co.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Gotta do better than that to out smart this Gator.


 

Even a Bama guy could out smart you and I'm sorry Bama guys for lumping you in with this guy...

Where did ol Sleeze go?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> This Knowshon...knowshow....no-show... is he number #24 in the video on post #139? I am having a hard time remembering him from last year.Also as you can tell I really don't know his name so can someone give me his full name? I would like to look at some of his stats.Thanks


 


Silly little Orange man... You have the best season you've had in 10 years and (which is true and soooooo funny) you already shoot yourself in the foot... Of all SEC fans you should be real quiet... You're in for a veryyyyy longggggg season and it's going to be so fun to watch Fulmer finally get fired this season when you guys hit the panic after the UGA game when guys are at .500... I wonder if you'll still be quoting ol Fat Phil then...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Silly little Orange man... You have the best season you've had in 10 years and (which is true and soooooo funny) you already shoot yourself in the foot... Of all SEC fans you should be real quiet... You're in for a veryyyyy longggggg season and it's going to be so fun to watch Fulmer finally get fired this season when you guys hit the panic after the UGA game when guys are at .500... I wonder if you'll still be quoting ol Fat Phil then...



I bet Accubond is at the head of the line with the tar and feathers, ready to run fat boy out of Knoxville after we beat them this year.  I mean that's all he's had to hang his hat on and all he ever talks about so once that's gone what's he left with?  A big fat coach who is still living on something that he did 10 years ago and a fan base that's slowly waking up to the fact that their team isn't really a factor anymore.  Yeah yall beat us the last two years.  I hope that carries you through this year.  Yall are gonna need it.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

*UGA vs Fla Football*

The majority of nationally recognized preseason college football polls have either Florida or Georgia ranked #1.  That puts a lot of pressure on both teams and a makes them a really big target for everyone they'll play.  Hopefully, both teams will remain undefeated until they meet in Jacksonville. If so, the SEC and BCS championships might be decided on that day.  I can't wait.  Nothing better than deer hunting in the morning and waching the GA/FLA game in the afternoon!!  

GO GATORS


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> The majority of nationally recognized preseason college football polls have either Florida or Georgia ranked #1.  That puts a lot of pressure on both teams and a makes them a really big target for everyone they'll play.  Hopefully, both teams will remain undefeated until they meet in Jacksonville. If so, the SEC and BCS championships might be decided on that day.  I can't wait.  Nothing better than deer hunting in the morning and waching the GA/FLA game in the afternoon!!
> 
> GO GATORS



I sure agree with that.  Deer season and college football.  It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 26, 2008)

You said it South GA, it doesn't get any better than that.  Unless you don't have a TV at the huntin camp.


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 26, 2008)

WarrenCo said:


> Everyone I know thats a UGA fans always tells me they dont care about baseball
> 
> for years, when Tech would play against UGA, Tech would whoop them and all my buddies would say the same thing " its just baseball, I dont care about baseball"
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, its kinda like the GA Tech fans. They can pull for basketball and baseball since the Jackets usually do a fair job their, but their football team stinks and has for years. But when they win a few games, all of a sudden the fans come out of the woodworks!


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 26, 2008)

Remeber Keith.  Tech has won a National Title in football since GA has.  And I know ALOT of GA fans, some my best friends, who couldn't name me five players on the football team other than Stafford and Moreno.  There are alot of fair wheather fans everywhere.  I wouldn't say the team has stinked for years.  I do recall before Richt got to GA, the football program being about like Tech is today.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 26, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> The majority of nationally recognized preseason college football polls have either Florida or Georgia ranked #1.  That puts a lot of pressure on both teams and a makes them a really big target for everyone they'll play.  Hopefully, both teams will remain undefeated until they meet in Jacksonville. If so, the SEC and BCS championships might be decided on that day.  I can't wait.  Nothing better than deer hunting in the morning and waching the GA/FLA game in the afternoon!!
> 
> GO GATORS



To heck with that.  Saturday morning of Ga/Fla will find me in my tailgate spot with the Bulldog Club of Jacksonville outside of Alltell Stadium.  Y'all may see the sun rise from a deer stand but I'll see it driving down A1A from Amelia Isl. to Jax.  Beer :30 will be about 8am that morning!  Gonna be one whale of a game this year.  

They really need to find a way to not have college football and deer season coincide!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> To heck with that.  Saturday morning of Ga/Fla will find me in my tailgate spot with the Bulldog Club of Jacksonville outside of Alltell Stadium.  Y'all may see the sun rise from a deer stand but I'll see it driving down A1A from Amelia Isl. to Jax.  Beer :30 will be about 8am that morning!  Gonna be one whale of a game this year.
> 
> They really need to find a way to not have college football and deer season coincide!



Ok I'm jealous.


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 26, 2008)

MCG, that last statement is sooooooooooooooo true!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok I'm jealous.



We treat that game as a vacation every year.  We have four couples and we rent a beach house Wed-Sun on Amelia and have a ball.  

This year we play LSU in Baton Rouge the week before the Florida game.  Three days in New Orleans for us followed by 5 on the beach in Amelia.  Seeing us beating the last two national champs in successive weeks  in person will be a nice way to spend a weeks vacation!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> We treat that game as a vacation every year.  We have four couples and we rent a beach house Wed-Sun on Amelia and have a ball.
> 
> This year we play LSU in Baton Rouge the week before the Florida game.  Three days in New Orleans for us followed by 5 on the beach in Amelia.  Seeing us beating the last two national champs in successive weeks  in person will be a nice way to spend a weeks vacation!



You're killing me.  I might get to go to the Cocktail Party.  There's an outside chance anyway.  If not, I'll be in my deer stand that morning and out of the woods in time to watch Game Day.  I can't wait!!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're killing me.  I might get to go to the Cocktail Party.  There's an outside chance anyway.  If not, I'll be in my deer stand that morning and out of the woods in time to watch Game Day.  I can't wait!!



Going to Georgia games is my hobby and something my wife and I both really enjoy.  I used to throw HUGE tailgates and we were even featured on a TV show about tailgating back in '02.  We've since dialed it down a few notches but still do it up right.  

For now I enjoy going to the games more than I do hunting.  At some point I may decide to do more TV watching and if so I can think of no better place to watch the game than in deer camp.

Three years ago College Gameday was in Jax and they set up in the parking lot we had passes for.  We were there at 8:30 am and I backed my truck all the way up to the barriers for the Gameday set, put our chairs up in the truck bed, and had a front row seat for the festivities.  You could see us in the background on one of the camera views!  

Odds are they'll be back in Jax this year as our game could be for the SEC East as well as for the #1 ranking.  Might be the biggest cocktail party ever.  If you get a chance to come you should be there.  Plenty of tickets available outside the stadium every year and even if you don't go in the've got large projection TV screens set up around the stadium and you can watch them with your cooler of beer at your side!  Did that once when we decided we didn't want to leave our beer behind!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> Going to Georgia games is my hobby and something my wife and I both really enjoy.  I used to throw HUGE tailgates and we were even featured on a TV show about tailgating back in '02.  We've since dialed it down a few notches but still do it up right.
> 
> For now I enjoy going to the games more than I do hunting.  At some point I may decide to do more TV watching and if so I can think of no better place to watch the game than in deer camp.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for football!!  Yeah I go to as many of the home games as I can.  I never miss a game though.  I'm watching on T.V. if I can't make it in person.  Yeah I've stayed outside and watched the Cocktail Party on the big screen before.  I've also bought tickets the day of the game like you said.  I can't imagine what they are going to cost this year though.  It's going to be one for the ages and I think it probably determines a trip to the NC for both teams.  I can't wait!!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 26, 2008)

That's the front of my black F-150 over Corso's right shoulder and just under the cheerleaders armpit.  Ignore the sign the UGA fan holding up over his left shoulder!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> That's the front of my black F-150 over Corso's right shoulder and just under the cheerleaders armpit.  Ignore the sign the UGA fan holding up over his left shoulder!



Awsome!!  What's wrong with the sign that person is holding up?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Awsome!!  What's wrong with the sign that person is holding up?



truth hurts.

I've slept in my Blazer for a few hours in the parking lot before a GA/FLA game after being down at the Landing a little too late the night before...


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 26, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> truth hurts.
> 
> I've slept in my Blazer for a few hours in the parking lot before a GA/FLA game after being down at the Landing a little too late the night before...



I gave up on the Landing about the time I hit my mid 20's but back when I was a student there was no better place to be.  

Past couple of years it's been too windy to go out fishing Friday afternoon so we've just gone down to the Landing for a couple hours.  Good crowd but not packed, easy to get drinks, good music, and mainly Dawg fans.  Not a bad experience at that time of day.  Not sure I could handle it at night any more . . gettin' too old for that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> truth hurts.
> 
> I've slept in my Blazer for a few hours in the parking lot before a GA/FLA game after being down at the Landing a little too late the night before...



Doc next time I make you mad on here you've got to know that we have a good bit in common.  I like the Landing too.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 26, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> And I know ALOT of GA fans, , who couldn't name me five players on the football team other than Stafford and Moreno. There are alot of fair wheather fans everywhere.




1. Asher Allen, I like him
2. C.J. Byrd
3. Caleb King
4. Darius Dewberry
5. Akeem Hebron
6. Dannell Ellerbe 
7. Rennie Curran
8. Demiko Goodman 
9. Brannan Southerland (The Hoss, and yes I know he is hurt)
10. Mohamed Massaquoi (I think you spell it that way, kinda like remembering how to spell Tereshinski, had to learn that for his start.)

I CAN name more!

I know them because I try and remember all of their names before the season starts! Also I edit their names on the "NCAA Football" PlayStation game! 


Go Dawgs!


----------



## schleylures (Jun 27, 2008)

tech might not be able to beat ga. But one steve detwiller can. Ga. fans are one of a kind that is for sure


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 27, 2008)

schleylures said:


> tech might not be able to beat ga. But one steve detwiller can. Ga. fans are one of a kind that is for sure



Just like a techie to have someone else fight his battle for him.................pitiful just pitiful


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 27, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Awsome!!  What's wrong with the sign that person is holding up?



It hits the nail on the head.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 27, 2008)

schleylures said:


> tech might not be able to beat ga. But one steve detwiller can. Ga. fans are one of a kind that is for sure



Until Monday there wasn't a Techie alive that had heard of Detwiller.  Now he has special place in the hearts of all Techies.  How sweet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 27, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> I gave up on the Landing about the time I hit my mid 20's but back when I was a student there was no better place to be.
> 
> Past couple of years it's been too windy to go out fishing Friday afternoon so we've just gone down to the Landing for a couple hours.  Good crowd but not packed, easy to get drinks, good music, and mainly Dawg fans.  Not a bad experience at that time of day.  Not sure I could handle it at night any more . . gettin' too old for that.



well I'm 26... and I'm definitely over the Landing.  Its just way too crowded, way too drunken...


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 27, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I'm 26... and I'm definitely over the Landing.  Its just way too crowded, way too drunken...



I'm 34 and gave up on it around the age of 26.  Drunken shoulder to shoulder crowds ceased to be enjoyable for me around that time.  

However, as an undergrad and med student it was like hunting a baited field!   The memories of those times are blurry but still bring a smile to my face.  That whole weekend of the '97 game is still one of the best times I've ever had.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 27, 2008)

schleylures said:


> tech might not be able to beat ga. But one steve detwiller can. Ga. fans are one of a kind that is for sure



And what does he have to do with Tech?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> And what does he have to do with Tech?



Exactly.  Like Unicoi said, dude needs somebody else to do his fighting for him since his boys haven't been able to lately.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 28, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  Like Unicoi said, dude needs somebody else to do his fighting for him since his boys haven't been able to lately.



Typical Techie engineer type . . just "outsource" everything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> Typical Techie engineer type . . just "outsource" everything.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 28, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> Typical Techie engineer type . . just "outsource" everything.



we don't outsource, we subcontract.  get it straight.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jun 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> we don't outsource, we subcontract.  get it straight.



Sorry, I don't know what kind of jargon all your Pakistani and Indian types are using nowadays!


----------

